# Google- Lexicon Pharmaceuticals Reports 2008 Fourth Quarter and Full Year ... - MSNBC



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Lexicon Pharmaceuticals Reports 2008 Fourth Quarter and Full Year *...*MSNBCWe look forward to reporting data from several of our programs as they progress through clinical trials this year for *irritable bowel syndrome*, carcinoid *syndrome*, rheumatoid arthritis, and diabetes." * Lexicon initiated a Phase 2a clinical trial of *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

